# Sugary Shea Scrub Station



## Deda (Mar 5, 2010)

Last year I used a large stainless bowl and an acrylic pitcher for my customers to sample my sugar scrub.  I sold out every weekend, probably because my cute hubby was pouring warm water on the ladies hands, but that's besides the point.

This year hubby bought me an antique metal washstand.  It's all white with a little black around the edges. It collapses down to make it portable and he's fitting it with a drain attached to a bucket.  The bottom will be hidden under a black and white paisley skirt.

As soon as I get the skirt fitted I'll take a pic so you can see how  cute it's going to be!  

http://www.marykayandrews.com/blog/uplo ... 737948.JPG 
This is very similar to how the washstand looks, if it were green, larger and didn't have a shelf to hold my scrubs or a nifty paisley skirt that matched my labels.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

That is so cute, Deda!!  Such a great idea.  Please post a pic when you can!


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

well that is just awesome!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 8, 2010)

Great idea!  I want to see pics, too.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a great idea! Please post some pics.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## lulubelle (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great idea!  I'm sure it will be a big hit!


----------

